# White Trout



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Is a white trout also known as a weakfish? Also are they around all year in the bays or do they retreat to cooler water in the summer???


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are 2 different species. The weakfish is a east coast species that lives from N Florida to Maine. I've never heard of true weakfish being in the gulf. I've caught white trout in the summer months in shallow water but definitely do better in deeper areas of the bays or little lagoon.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

White trout tend to behave like specs in the winter, around october and early november the white trout run very heavily. I've caught in the 100's around Dauphin Island. They run back, but not as heavily at one time. I've also never heard of a weakfish in the gulf.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Three in the Gulf:
Spotted/Speckled (specs) Cynoscion nebulousus
White trout, sand sea trout Cynoscion arenarius
Silver Trout Cynoscion nothus
http://www.nwrc.usgs.gov/wdb/pub/species_profiles/82_11-072.pdf

East coast:
Weakfish, Cynoscion regalis

probably more than you wanted...


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I'm originally from up north where weakfishing used to be prominent, but not in recent years because of overfishing. A white trout and speckled trout are nearly identical to a weakfish with the exception of their spot arrangement. that being said, I've yet to see a true weakfish caught down here.


----------

